# Trying to choose a new herd sire



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi folks

I decided to sell my herd sire a few days ago. He threw great kids and he was a very healthy guy, but he was very dangerous and we all had to be super careful around him. Actually only I was allowed to handle him. Someone wanted him and I decided I wouldn't have another chance to get rid of him. 

And I made a deal with someone to bring me a new 100% boer today, but the deal fell through. 

So now I have about 4 bucks in my area to choose from and I'm having a hard time deciding. 

I have dairy goats; 3 Lamanchas and a saanen. So we use the milk and want big kids for butchering. 

I know that all goats are good to eat. But can they all breed well with each other?

Here are my choices right now:

A 14 month old 100% boer 

A 14 month old kiko

A 5 year old myotonic. 

I am very interested in kikos because of their parasite resistance. I have never seen one up close and have no idea the size of kids they throw 

The boer seems ok. Nothing special. And he's asking a lot for him because of his pedigree. He was handled a lot so he's a sweetie. 

The myotonic really intrigues me. I have already purchased a goat from this breeder, so I trust her a lot. The goat is super nice, which I need. 

But aren't these goats small? Could he even reach the Lamanchas to breed them? What about the size of the kids if I butcher at 1 year? I think this is a meat breed, but they seem so short. 

Any advice or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Well that is the money question for sure for everyone in goats. I do believe we all have a tendency to pick what is easier for the buyer overall. Like breeding dogs, there is always a breed of dog for a person. You need to find what is good for your personality. 

Boers are slower in tactical war situations, Alpines rule in that. Kiko's tend to need more human imprinting at birth for socializing the herd, Boers rule in that. Myotonic are similar to Pygmy in meat department and temperament. Both can be head strong too. 

I personally would stay away from a five year old anything, it takes awhile for goats to acclimate to a new farm. The younger the faster in my opinion unless they have already been moved around a lot. 
Good luck on your fun choices.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would choose either boar or Kiko. They both mix well with the diary breeds. we are looking to raise boar ladies to breed to our Saanen buck for the same purpose..larger meat goats for market. Our Boer cross doe bred to our Lamancha buck does real well too..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you want more meat I would do the boer. Kikos are good at parasite resistance but I don't think they have as much actual meat. Then your right the myotonics are a smaller breed. But I am more partial to boer since that's what I raise. But will be the first to admit they are not as hardy as a kiko.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, since I posted this, I had decided on the kiko. Mainly because I have a huge problem with worms here. But then, I found this great registered Boer buck. He's not a baby, so he has to have some natural resistance, and he's a real puppy. But he's the biggest goat I have ever seen, much less owned. I need to borrow a trailer because I won't be able to get him in my truck bed.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok we need some pics


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Thought you'd like to see him doing his job


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

How old is he?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a good buck.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

Going on three years old


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 15, 2013)

The best part about him is that when he comes up to me, he rubs me with his face instead of ramming me or flipping me over


----------

